# Deck Value ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Anybody know what the mower deck is worth for a GT2554?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

lb I have no real idea on the price of a deck for a 2554. Is it a new deck or used? Tell me it's not for your new tractor.....


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *Anybody know what the mower deck is worth for a GT2554? *


Its worth as much as you just paid for it - look at your sales receipt


----------

